# The Nostalgia/old school games thread



## Lulu (Jan 27, 2013)

Hello there gamers. This thread is basically a means to share your memories,video's,thoughts, or place challenges for other gamers with respect to old school video games. I am thinking any game of the 6th generation and below from consoles to pc's to handhelds to arcade machines. So post those video's, suggest those recommended games that may be unheard of, share those games with crazy mods, share those memories you have. Lets discuss bout those games,consoles or systems that made the industry what it is or is not now. 
One more thing,i plead with you guys,do not start fights in here. Respect the opinion of others and argue intelligently. I will snitch on you if you start unnecessary trouble. So without further delay,let the convo and sharing and nostalgia begin. Share anything bout old school games you have. Pics and songs as well.


----------



## Krory (Jan 27, 2013)




----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 27, 2013)

Don't really think we need a thread for this with the forum the way it is but.
[YOUTUBE]HzBq7lWy0-c[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Krory (Jan 27, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Don't really think we need a thread for this with the forum the way it is but.
> [YOUTUBE]HzBq7lWy0-c[/YOUTUBE]



You mean in the shitter?


----------



## Xiammes (Jan 27, 2013)




----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 27, 2013)

Krory said:


> You mean in the shitter?



It's all your fault krory cause you left a long time. 
[YOUTUBE]u_BICWtYDeI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Krory (Jan 27, 2013)

I left because this place was what it is now - same as other folks.


----------



## Cromer (Jan 27, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]woSWaYsZruI[/YOUTUBE]


Dat Nostalgia power


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jan 27, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]PnmmfAGYk7s[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 27, 2013)




----------



## Lulu (Jan 27, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Don't really think we need a thread for this with the forum the way it is



why not? We do need it. It is good change from all that constant negativity that floods other threads in this section. Besides,there are over a million things(old school titles) we can just chill and discuss and laugh bout here. But honestly why do u think we dont need it? I am curious.  

I will soon post a college humor video...the one bout mario using warp whistles. Did any of you know how to find all the whistles in super mario world 3?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 27, 2013)

biggestluey said:


> why not? We do need it. It is good change from all that constant negativity that floods other threads in this section. Besides,there are over a million things(old school titles) we can just chill and discuss and laugh bout here. But honestly why do u think we dont need it? I am curious.
> 
> I will soon post a college humor video...the one bout mario using warp whistles. Did any of you know how to find all the whistles in super mario world 3?



because everything is pretty much shit right now so we have no choice but to talk about good old games which is why this even came up in the first place.


----------



## Krory (Jan 27, 2013)

If anything that's an indication of why this thread was needed.


----------



## cnorwood (Jan 27, 2013)

super mario world is the greatest game ever/ever will be made. /thread


----------



## Lulu (Jan 27, 2013)

Yeah i agree. My God,it still has an excellent replay value till date. I played it recently and i was like,wow my God. It is still so enjoyable. Even the graphics are not bad. Music still feels good. 10+ years and yet it feels fresh. Mario is truly a timeless classic. Sonic on sega as well. That greenhill zone stage song. *taps feet* was my ring tone some months back.


----------



## Furious George (Jan 27, 2013)

cnorwood said:


> super mario world is the greatest game ever/ever will be made. /thread



Super Mario 3 and Super Mario Galaxy are better.


----------



## Lulu (Jan 27, 2013)

Yeah but super mario world especially 2 has great replay value for an old game. 
By the way,if you want good emulators and roms for ur pc, check out freeroms.com or emuparadise.com . If you have a challenge for the house lay it on the table. Completed challenges must be backed with screenshot proofs or video's. 
Personally,i would like to see someone finish super mario world one stage one in twenty seconds...


----------



## Lulu (Jan 28, 2013)

So i got this mario world 2 modded version where the whole world is always dark. Shit is very difficult. Will be a while before i can post video's. In school and mostly use my phone to browse. 
I want to recommend theme park for sega. Its a very addictive game funny enough. Building the greatest theme parks while cutting costs by either selling sub standard snacks or making cutthroat deals with workers and suppliers to avoid strikes is fun. But be wary of spies coming into your park to see your trade secrets or sabotage your park. Heard it has a pc version which i am yet to play.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Jan 28, 2013)

Awesome game, I remember.

Apart from that stupid spying gameplay, it's worth a buy even now. 

Get it out on PS store some day, Sony!


----------



## Krory (Jan 28, 2013)

Has anyone else played Quantic Dream's old game, Omikron: The Nomad Soul (Dreamcast)? It was such a mind-numbing combination of FPS, action-adventure, RPG, and fighting game.


----------



## Lulu (Jan 29, 2013)

@deafninja,i will check out that title. 
@krory no i aint played it. I will try and get it on dream cast emulator. Sounds good.


----------



## BlazeRON D' Zod (Jan 29, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]sKrYL9Es17A[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Krory (Jan 29, 2013)

I didn't know about the PC port! Now I have something to look for!

It was awesome because David Bowie actually helped with some of the story and did the music for the game. Back in the days when Quantic Dream still cared about gameplay.


----------



## Jay Kay (Jan 29, 2013)

Lol, I had no idea other people on earth knew about the Nomad Soul.

I played the pc version as a kid. I still have the cds somewhere. (Dreamcast version sucked ass btw. Terrible terrible port)

Outside David Bowie's songs, what I remember the most about it were the puzzles.
There was one in a cave where you basically had to spend hours in the city's library researching a certain civilization's culture and whatnot in order to solve it.
Maybe it'd be easy for me now, I don't know, but back then, I remained stuck there for maybe weeks. (Actually it was my dad who solved it for me in the end! XP)


----------



## Majinsaga (Jan 29, 2013)

Legend Of Dragon. One of the best RPG's ever made. Wish it got a sequel.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 29, 2013)

Majinsaga said:


> Legend Of Dragon. One of the best RPG's ever made. Wish it got a sequel.




^ I already posted that 

Your not allowed to share my dreams


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Jan 29, 2013)

Posting some of the possibly shit games I grew up with.


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mgl_3K4A3Xs[/YOUTUBE]






*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tl_rB-yTD9s[/YOUTUBE]






*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ChaLN5DOqQQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 29, 2013)

Tomba, Crash and Tomb raider?? Man..the PS1 was the greatest console of its era. It was like an older version of PS2, the greatest console of all time


----------



## T-Bag (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## Krory (Jan 29, 2013)

I really need to play both of these again.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Jan 29, 2013)

Have the 1st one on emu. Pretty damn good.


----------



## Krory (Jan 29, 2013)

The second was substantially better - which is hard to believe with how excellent the first was.

III was very good as well and Chris Lightfellow is still one of the coolest character ever. IV was a bomb to me, but still loved Suikoden V.


----------



## Masurao (Jan 30, 2013)

*GEEE, I'VE BEEN SAVED BY FOX...HOW SWELL.*

What a lovable dick Falco was...


----------



## Gino (Jan 30, 2013)

Heard this knew the game was gonna be better than the bore fest that was episode II. 

[YOUTUBE]rtDVNnRZWII[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gino (Jan 30, 2013)

Aww yeah


----------



## Krory (Jan 30, 2013)

Name it, you get a rep. Shouldn't be too hard if you folks like good games.


----------



## Lulu (Jan 30, 2013)

Is there any site i can get ps one rom's that are compressed(less than 150 mb or so)? The site's i know only have em in iso format and something like mgs disk one is 400mb. My laptop has a bad disc drive so i cant buy cd's and convert them. 
@krory,how long is the game nomad soul on normal playthrough?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 30, 2013)

How cheap of you  find them yourself.

My PS1 jewel collection laughs at your pitiful attempts


----------



## Krory (Jan 30, 2013)

biggestluey said:


> @krory,how long is the game nomad soul on normal playthrough?



Don't really remember specifically - it'd be around ten to eleven years since I've played it.

HowLongToBeat.com says about seven hours.


----------



## Lulu (Jan 30, 2013)

Krory said:


> Name it, you get a rep. Shouldn't be too hard if you folks like good games.



 i...dont...know this game...


----------



## Krory (Jan 30, 2013)

Then I have lost all faith in you, mate.


----------



## Lulu (Jan 30, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> How cheap of you  find them yourself.
> 
> My PS1 jewel collection laughs at your pitiful attempts



point noted.
Anyway,i asked cos i was looking for games that did not get released outside japan that are good.


----------



## Krory (Jan 30, 2013)

I can't rep you to tell you so I'll just say fuck it.

It's Tactics Ogre (in Japan it used the subtitle "Let Us Cling Together"). Released on Super Famicom originally in Japan, then it was re-released on Playstation and Saturn all around. It recently was released as a remake on the PSP with some updated character art graphics and some new content and such. This one was actually called "Tactics Ogre: Let Us Cling Together" in the US but the Japanese version name was changed to "Tactics Ogre: Wheel of Fate."

It's a turn-based strategy RPG like Final Fantasy Tactics (except it predates FFT, obviously). Nice class system, very good story and actually includes an alignment system that dictates or limits some of the classes you can take (either Lawful, Neutral, or Chaotic). It also includes choices, though only a couple matter and can completely change how the game progresses - some main characters may die if you go one route than another, and the battles you go through and story you experience will be extremely different until the end where things kind of come together but it still references your choices and still has some differences.

An extraordinary game, really.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 30, 2013)

Wasn't let us cling together remade recently? I remember hearing about it not too long ago. but that can't be right because you said its an SNES game


----------



## Krory (Jan 30, 2013)

As I said, it was originally on Super Famicom.

Then re-released for the Saturn and PSX.

Then yes, recently, it was remade for the PSP.

Its original Japanese title was "Tactics Ogre: Let Us Cling Together" however in America when released on Saturn and PSX, it was just "Tactics Ogre."

When the PSP remake came out, the US version became "Tactics Ogre: Let Us Cling Together" and the Japanese version was named "Tactics Ogre: Wheel of Fate."


----------



## Krory (Jan 30, 2013)

Screen from the PSX version:



From the PSP remake:



Graphically overall not much was done but as you can see the character portraits were completely redone, the script was rewritten, and new content was added (including a new major character). Characters were renamed (or retranslated), just like in FFT's remake - such as the male there, named "Vice" in the original translation but this time around translated as "Vyce."


----------



## Lulu (Jan 30, 2013)

Oh god... turn based battle systems. It is not my kinda thing. 
I plan on downloading final fantasy 7. I have not played it yet.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 30, 2013)

biggestluey said:


> Oh god... turn based battle systems. It is not my kinda thing.
> I plan on downloading final fantasy 7. I have not played it yet.



[YOUTUBE]20ISriddgpw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Wesley (Jan 30, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7RR5V0rmN4o[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Lulu (Jan 30, 2013)

So many ps one games to get. My gosh. So many modern games to get too. Argh. Too much choices


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 30, 2013)

biggestluey said:


> So many ps one games to get. My gosh. So many modern games to get too. Argh. Too much choices



Screw those modern games you'll get more bang for your buck with the old ones.
Should have chosen FF9 though.
FF7 just looks terrible, it didn't age well at all.
And the story isn't really that great as everyone says.


----------



## Lulu (Jan 30, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Screw those modern games you'll get more bang for your buck with the old ones.
> Should have chosen FF9 though.
> FF7 just looks terrible, it didn't age well at all.
> And the story isn't really that great as everyone says.



i like this guy. 
i will get final fantasy 9. And i agree modern games 89/100 times have just better graphic over older games. 
For some reason i miss the nes old school sounds. Finna get contra and zelda there.


----------



## Gino (Jan 30, 2013)

it's about time to give this another go.


----------



## Lulu (Jan 30, 2013)

Was a champ in this game.was  Unwinnable


----------



## Krory (Jan 30, 2013)

Trying to get TO working on a PSP emulator but to no avail.  It would seem that I am not destined to play this game.


----------



## Stringer (Jan 30, 2013)

I played the hell out of games like Street Fighter 2, Killer Instinct, and PE's Game Boy port of Mortal Kombat 2. I've always been a fighting game player at the core.

Spent a good amount of time playing _'Star Fox'_ and _'Super Earth Defense Force'_ too, I particularly remember loving soundtracks from both of those games. There's a few other stuff that I can't seem to recall at the moment, I'll have to do some digging.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Jan 30, 2013)

SHEET! I just remembered this game. It was soo out there. Played it so much.


----------



## Lulu (Jan 30, 2013)

C-C-C-Combo Breaker!!!


----------



## Wesley (Jan 31, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aBP6lFU-J2M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## T-Bag (Jan 31, 2013)

biggestluey said:


> Was a champ in this game.was  Unwinnable


this game was stolen from me...  i gave it to a friend to play on the 3rd grade and i was expecting it back on the last day of school then suddenly he tells me he forgot it home and that he was going back home to pakistan for 5 yrs.

damn that shit killed me LOL

7 yrs later i see him in highschool, i tell him yo u got my mario cart game LOL as to joke with him



Gino said:


> Aww yeah


dont make me play it again i already beat it 20 times (literally)
i was fucking addicted to chrono cross for years, long years

my trio: serge, glen (double einlenzer) grobyc


----------



## Majinsaga (Jan 31, 2013)

Here's a very underrated game for the PS2 imo:



I'm not a big fan of freestyle sports games tbh (skating, cycling, snowboarding, etc). BUT MY GOD WAS THIS GAME FUN.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 31, 2013)

^ My favorite sports game outside of 2XTREME, NBA street 2 and NFL Blitz 2000 for PS1


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Feb 1, 2013)




----------



## T-Bag (Feb 1, 2013)

alot of fun memories with this game

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5bCCtv4GzG4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Lulu (Feb 1, 2013)

at t-bags story. I wish the n64 emu had a way to play multiplayer online. Even the snes emu has online play option.


----------



## Krory (Feb 1, 2013)

biggestluey said:


> at t-bags story. I wish the n64 emu had a way to play multiplayer online. Even the snes emu has online play option.



I remember. ZSNES. I played that Gundam Wing game with a friend once.

He kicked my ass because I'm shit at every fighter ever made.

It's a gift.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 1, 2013)

My first gundam game was called "Gundam battle assault" for PS1. And i was so hyped as a kid to play as Heero(obviously wing was the first gundam i ever saw)


----------



## Krory (Feb 1, 2013)

I'll deny it if you bring it up later, but I was always a Duo fanboy.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 1, 2013)

Ah the King of Hell, not bad at all   A shame he ended up a wrinkled old priest widow


----------



## Lulu (Feb 1, 2013)

Krory said:


> I remember. ZSNES. I played that Gundam Wing game with a friend once.
> 
> He kicked my ass because I'm shit at every fighter ever made.
> 
> It's a gift.



wow. I have always been good in fighting games. First fighting game i played was street fighter 2. Loved it ever since. Ryu fan boy.


----------



## Krory (Feb 1, 2013)

The only time I felt decent at a fighting game was using Ivy in Soul Calibur II.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 1, 2013)

fighting games are my forte  blazblue, sf, mortol kombat or otherwise


----------



## Krory (Feb 1, 2013)

Well let's face it.

I suck at like _every_ game.


----------



## Lulu (Feb 1, 2013)

I cant tell if that was sarcasm or you meant that krory.  ... I mean,you did say at one point somewhere that dark souls aint hard.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Feb 1, 2013)

FEAR EFFECT 2 

I never played it before and recently started playing it.

It was damn good game. Hard to believe that it was out last 12 years ago. 

Very cheap to buy from PS store and I pity some of you for not getting it yet.


----------



## Griever (Feb 1, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _Turok: Dinosaur Hunter_ 



[YOUTUBE]TyfIdDERnqU[/YOUTUBE]





*Spoiler*: _South Park_ 



[YOUTUBE]YtWnexGHIng[/YOUTUBE]





*Spoiler*: _Super Mario Bros_ 



[YOUTUBE]bRyhpxR3l_g[/YOUTUBE]





*Spoiler*: _Megaman X (Super Nintendo)_ 



[YOUTUBE]FRxfKli4cIQ[/YOUTUBE]





*Spoiler*: _Tifa and Scarlet's slap off_ 




[YOUTUBE]6IbRiD5vBG8[/YOUTUBE]




If you don't know what that's from, then there is no hope for you. I miss FF on PC.... the bastards


----------



## Krory (Feb 1, 2013)

How could anyone not remember that? It's one of the worst video game scenes ever conceived.


----------



## Lulu (Feb 1, 2013)

Deaf Ninja Reaper said:


> FEAR EFFECT 2
> 
> I never played it before and recently started playing it.
> 
> ...



i just read bout the game on wiki. Sounds like a lovely game. *adds to download list* be sure to give us feedback on what the game feels like when you finish it. You should get part one too.


----------



## Lulu (Feb 1, 2013)

So i went super old school today... Played bare knuckle aka streets of rage. Felt good. SoR2 & 3 are a tad more difficult but it is alright. Its fun engagement.


----------



## Griever (Feb 1, 2013)

Krory said:


> How could anyone not remember that? It's one of the worst video game scenes ever conceived.



Eh, I've seen much, much worse. That one is actually pretty funny, though granted it would probably be lame if it wasn't a classic.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Feb 1, 2013)

Griever said:


> *Spoiler*: _Tifa and Scarlet's slap off_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Goodness me, totally forgot about that damn classic part!


----------



## Lulu (Feb 28, 2013)

I finally got to play parasite eve. Its not as explosive as i thought it would be. But i like the idea of a modern day settin for an rpg. Makes sense. Will definately get pe2 to play as well. Also tried syphon filter 3. Funny thing is i like this story better than logan's shadow.


----------

